# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پردیس امیرکبیر یا دانشگاه زنجان؟ کدوم می ارزه ...

## safari123

سلام به همه ... من رتبم امسال بین 4000 تا 8000 منطقه 2 می شه بنظرتون جدای بحث مالیش ( البته اونقدار هم خر پول نیستما ) می ارزه که برم پردیس امیرکبیر مثلا کامپیوتر یا برم کامپیوتر دانشگاه زنجان ؟
از همه نظر می خوام ...  :Yahoo (99): 
مرسی.

----------


## safari123

هیشکی نبود؟

----------


## shaahin

پول دادن در حد پردیس کار راحتی نیست به خصوص با گذشت چند ترم از ورود به دانشگاه سخت تر هم میشه، به نظرم اگر تواناییشو دارید از هر نظر مثل دوری از خانواده و زندگی خوابگاهی و... اینا ، دانشگاه زنجان گزینه مناسب تری باشه به خصوص این که از لحاظ علمی هم وضع خوبی داره مثل این که، همون مبلغی که بابت پردیس باید تا اتمام درستون پرداخت کنید رو خیلی کار هایی که دوست دارید میتونید باهاش انجام بدید و درکنارش درستون رو هم بخونید.
البته این نظر منه باز شما تحقیق کنید و از نظرات بقیه هم استفاده کنید و پیش یکی دوتا مشاور و روانشناس خوب هم برای کمک برید خیلی میتونه کمکتون بکنه،
امیدوارم موفق باشید...

----------


## mina_77

ببین یه چیزی رک بگم
پولدار هم که باشی خر پوله خر پول
نمی ارزه واسه مدرک و دانشگاه و اینا مانی خرج کنی
اما فقط در یک صورتی که دولتی قبول بشی رشته ی مورد علاقت رو......این رو میگم
وقتی یونی زنجان میاری...اون پول پردیس رو بزن تو یه بیزینسی سودشو بخور

بچه های رشته تجربی به خاطر سختی و ترافیک بیش از حد تو کنکور مجبورن برن پردیس
تش میزنن به مال :Yahoo (65):

----------


## safari123

آخه پردیس داریم تا پردیس ... مثلا پردیس شریف 8 میلیون ترمی می خواد ولی امیرکبیر 4 تومنه ... تازه امیرکبیر (برعکس شریف) 1- کلاسشون با روزانه ها یکیه و 2 -کارتشونم فرق نداره ... پردیس پزشکی هم سالی 25 میلیون ... بنظرتون مثلا می شه یه کار پاره وقت هم پیدا کرد (که واسم تجربه کاری هم بشه) یا مثلا برنامه نویسی تو بازار که بشه خرج اون رو بدون کمک پدر مادر درآورد ؟... چون دوس ندارم واسه درس خوندنم از اونا زیاد پول بگیرم ... بنظرم پردیس امیرکبیر یه فرصت خوبه برام نمی خوام از دستش بدم . 
بازم کامنت بدین .
ممنون

----------


## amirhossein78

پردیس امیرکبیر به خصوص تو رشته ریاضی که دانشگاه خیلی مهم می زنه به الان فک نکن به 4 سال اینده فک کن که لیسانس از کجا گرفتی امیرکبیر تهران یا زنجان؟؟ پردیس تهران به نظر من می صرفه رفتنش

----------


## amirhossein78

پردیس پزشکی هم 25 تومن نیست دوست من دانشگاه بهشتی 19750000 تومن هستش سالی

----------


## safari123

> پردیس امیرکبیر به خصوص تو رشته ریاضی که دانشگاه خیلی مهم می زنه به الان فک نکن به 4 سال اینده فک کن که لیسانس از کجا گرفتی امیرکبیر تهران یا زنجان؟؟ پردیس تهران به نظر من می صرفه رفتنش


راست می گی ... منم اونقد پول دار نیستم ... بیشتر یا بهتره بگم فقط پردیس امیرکبیر فکر کنم برام مناسب باشه ... مثلا اگه شریف باشه وسعم قد نمی ده به اونجا ...

----------


## safari123

> پردیس پزشکی هم 25 تومن نیست دوست من دانشگاه بهشتی 19750000 تومن هستش سالی


بالاخره بازم زیاده دیگه هر کسی نمی تونه بره اونجا

----------


## safari123

مشکل من اینه که حداقل باید نصف پول پردیس رو خودم دربیارم ... نصف دیگش رو مامانم می ده

----------


## safari123

من باید امسال از این فرصت طلایی استفاده کنم وگرنه معلوم نیست سال دیگه چه مشکلی پیش میاد ... اصلا دوست ندارم پشت کنکور بمونم ... بنظرم وقت تلف کردنه ... 2 سال موندم برا هفت پشتم بسه ...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## TRACKER

پردیس امیر کبیر کجاست؟
ما یه رفیق داریم میره کرج ، مهندسی عمران میخونه میگه من امیر کبیر قبول شدم
خب مگه امیرکبیر دانشگاهش تو کرجه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## INFERNAL

ببین دوست عزیز شما حتما فاصله رو در نظر بگیر
اگه ساکن تهران یا کرجی امیر کبیر واست بهتره و تازه اگه بخوای جایی مشغول بشی خیلی راحت تر میتونی انجام بدی تا اینکه بخوای بری خوابگاه و دور از خونه باشی
خودم اگه پول داشتم تهران میخوندم تا بخوام برم روزانه ی شهرستان
اینا فقط نظر شخصی ان

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط safari123


سلام به همه ... من رتبم امسال بین 4000 تا 8000 منطقه 2 می شه بنظرتون جدای بحث مالیش ( البته اونقدار هم خر پول نیستما ) می ارزه که برم پردیس امیرکبیر مثلا کامپیوتر یا برم کامپیوتر دانشگاه زنجان ؟
از همه نظر می خوام ... 
مرسی.


اهل کجایی؟*

----------


## TAT

> مشکل من اینه که حداقل باید نصف پول پردیس رو خودم دربیارم ... نصف دیگش رو مامانم می ده


داش یه چیزی رو رک تر بگم 

ببین با خودت رو راست باش مدرک تحصیلی می خوایی که پزشو بدی 
یا فکر می کنی با اون مدرک راحت کار گیرت میاد یا ....؟؟؟؟


ببین خانوادتو به دردسر ننداز یه دانشگاه سراسری خوب بخون

به مشهد هم فکر کن

دانشگاه های سراسری خوب کم نیستن

----------


## safari123

> داش یه چیزی رو رک تر بگم 
> 
> ببین با خودت رو راست باش مدرک تحصیلی می خوایی که پزشو بدی 
> یا فکر می کنی با اون مدرک راحت کار گیرت میاد یا ....؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ببین خانوادتو به دردسر ننداز یه دانشگاه سراسری خوب بخون
> 
> به مشهد هم فکر کن
> ...


من خودم ابهر زندگی می کنم ... مشهد خیلی دوره ...

----------


## safari123

به نظرم پردیس یه خوبی داشته باشه اینه که اگه بخوای بری خارج دیگه مجبور نیستی 40 - 50 میلیون تومن پول بدی واسه آزاد کردن مدرک ... خب امیرکبیر و زنجان یکی نیستن که ... بازم نمی دونم ... مووندم 
any comments?

----------


## TAT

> من خودم ابهر زندگی می کنم ... مشهد خیلی دوره ...


هر جایی بری 

مجبوری تو خوابگاه باشی 

درست فک کن

مشهد چیزی کم نداره

----------


## safari123

> پردیس امیر کبیر کجاست؟
> ما یه رفیق داریم میره کرج ، مهندسی عمران میخونه میگه من امیر کبیر قبول شدم
> خب مگه امیرکبیر دانشگاهش تو کرجه؟


نه دانشگاهشون و کلاساشون با روزانه ها یکیه ... محل تحصیل خود دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیره ... که بهش می گن بین الملل ... امیرکبیر پردیس های دیگه ای هم داره مثل بندرعباس یا ماهشهر و ... .

----------


## safari123

> هر جایی بری 
> 
> مجبوری تو خوابگاه باشی 
> 
> درست فک کن
> 
> مشهد چیزی کم نداره


یعنی بزنم فردوسی مشهد ...

----------


## safari123

> هر جایی بری 
> 
> مجبوری تو خوابگاه باشی 
> 
> درست فک کن
> 
> مشهد چیزی کم نداره


عمرن اگه مامان بابام بزارن برم اونجا ... پوستمو می کنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## safari123

من اول می خواستم پردیس شریف رو بزنم ولی منصرف شدم به 3 دلیل :
1- کلاساشون با روزانه ها یکی نیست
2 - کارت دانشجویی شون فرق می کنه
3 - هزینه ی بسیار بالایی داره ترمی 8 تومن هر سالم 1 تومن مره روش
4 - اینم اضافه می کنم چون بنظرم اگه می رفتم شریف تحقیر می شدم چون نگاه استادا وقتی بفهمن پردیسی هستی ... اینجا دیگه جای تو نیست  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## safari123

می دونی چیه،بیش از 300 تا تست حرکت زده بودم کلی این ور اون ور ... از اون 4 سوال حرکت حتی یدونشم نتونستم حل کنم ... این یعنی نهایت بی عدالتی  :Yahoo (12):  
الآن تو همین انجمن کنکور هر کی یه چیزی می گه ... یه منبعی معرفی می کنه ... بابا یکی نیست بگه آقا اصلا این تست ها رو بزنی تضمینی هست که تو کنکورم جواب بگیری ...

----------


## safari123

any comments?

----------


## safari123

یه چیزی تو دلم مونده بگم ... بجای این که این همه دانشگاه پیام نور و آزاد و پردیس و ... تو ایران ایجاد بشه و در نتیجه کیفیت آموزشی افت کنه ... کاش میومدن این هزینه ها رو صرف افزایش ظریف روزانه و شبانه می کردن والا بنفع خودشونم بود ...

----------


## safari123

داییم الآن تو دانشگاه میشیگان داره دکترای الکترونیک می خونه (farzad khoeini( می گه اصلا تو اینجا اگه بخوای ام آی تی هم درس بخوونی باید پول بدی ... به تعداد افراد خیلی معدودی هم که دیگه خیلی نابغه ان اسکالرشیپ و فلو شیپ و پرایز میدن ... .

----------


## safari123

بچه نظر بدین دیگه ... منتظرم ؟  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## safari123

راستی یه چیز دیگه هم هست که من پردیس امیرکبیر رو به شریف ترجیح می دم اونم اینه که از سال 94 تا به الآن شهریه امیرکبیر تغییر نکرده ولی شریف هر سال 1 تومن می زاره روش فقط بخاطر اسمش ... واقعا مضحکه

----------


## amirhossein78

دوست خوب من،  گفتیم بهت به الان فک نکن هوشمندانه عمل کن از نظر من پردیس بهتره امیرکبیر دانشگاه بزرگیه اگه بخوای بری خارج این اسم دانشگاه که با توهستش امیرکبیر یا زنجان ؟؟ از نظر من به کسی هیچ ارتباطی نداره که شما پردیسی هستی از نظر من پردیسی بودن یک اعتبار هم داره و اونم این که مدرکت بین الملله و تعهد هم نداری باز هم خوددانی

----------


## amirhossein78

چرا فکر می کنیم که کسانی که پردیس میرن فقط به خاطر پولی که دارن میرن ؟؟ بچه هایی که قطعا خیلی زحمت کشیدند یک زمانی بود که پردیس اصلا رتبه نمی خواست ولی الان اینطوری نیست بچه ها دید گاهتون رو عوض کنید اونموقع باید به بچه های شبانه هم بگین چرا با روزانه ها کلاستون یکی هستش؟؟ اصلا منطقی نیست 
دیدگاهتون رو عوض کنید وگرنه زمانه عوض می کنه ممون

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

پردیس امیرکبیر هم خوبه ولی یه نکته رو در نظر بگیر وقتی وارد دانشگاه بشی کلی درس سرت میریزه اونم توی دانشگاهی مثل امیرکبیر! به نظرم کارکردن همزمان با تحصیل زیاد جالب نیست و به درست آسیب میزنه...
منم میگم اگه نگرانی مالی نداری امیرکبیر وگرنه فردوسی ، دوریش رو هم باید تحمل کنید دیگه :Yahoo (68):

----------


## ALI-AGHA

با سلام خدمت دوستان انجمن

من هم رتبه م ۴۲۰۰ شده و پردیس امیرکبیر(کسی از هزینه اش اطلاعی داره ؟!؟)،علوم کامپیوتر خوارزمی کرج و زنجان و... رو هم آوردم

پیشنهاداتتون رو لطفا مطرح کنید
(خودم ساکن کرج هستم)

----------


## ALI-AGHA

Up

----------


## Alirezaisc

> با سلام خدمت دوستان انجمن
> 
> من هم رتبه م ۴۲۰۰ شده و پردیس امیرکبیر(کسی از هزینه اش اطلاعی داره ؟!؟)،علوم کامپیوتر خوارزمی کرج و زنجان و... رو هم آوردم
> 
> پیشنهاداتتون رو لطفا مطرح کنید
> (خودم ساکن کرج هستم)


اینطوری که من شنیدم ترمی 8 تومن هست و خوابگاه نداره. هزینه ی کل تحصیلم زده بود 80 تومن توی خود سایتش.

----------


## -Reza-

از راه برنامه نویسی اگه تا حالا کار نکردید و تجربه ندارید فک نکنم ماهی بیشتر از 500 تومن در بیارید
اما اگه حرفه ای باشید و با تجربه ماهی 2 میلیونم تلاش کنید در میارید

----------


## TAT

فقط یه چیزی:

اگر در امد نمیتونین داشته باشین

کلی پول و نریزین تو این دانشگاه ها 

که فوقش 8 سال اسمش روتون هست

اگر دانشگاه سراسری میارید 
که یقینا میارید 

دانشگاه سراسری رو انتخاب کنین

عاقلانه فکر کنیم.

----------


## omid94

از نظر منی که کارشناسی امیرکبیر بودم و واقعا عاشق این دانشگاهم ولی اگه فکر می کنید که میتونید با مدرک پولی یعنی همون پردیس این دانشگاه اپلای بگیرید این همه هزینه کنید واقعا 80 میلیون هزینه زیادیه برای مدرکی که شاید اگه وضع به همین منوال پیش بره و بدتر هم بشه تا آخر عمر نتونم حتی هزینه تحصیلتون رو در بیارید درسته که هزینه پردیس 7 8 سال رشته پزشکی شاید چیزی نزدیک به 120 میلیون تومن بشه ولی حداقلش اینه طرف حداقل میتونه هزینه تحصیلشو کسب کنه ولی واقعا ارزش نداره واسه رشته های ریاضی و مهندسی انقدر هزینه کنید مگر این که انقدر کاربلد باشید که بتونید پول خوبی باهاش در بیارید یا باهاش واسه یه دانشگاه معتبر اپلای بگیرید

----------


## susba

> چرا فکر می کنیم که کسانی که پردیس میرن فقط به خاطر پولی که دارن میرن ؟؟ بچه هایی که قطعا خیلی زحمت کشیدند یک زمانی بود که پردیس اصلا رتبه نمی خواست ولی الان اینطوری نیست بچه ها دید گاهتون رو عوض کنید اونموقع باید به بچه های شبانه هم بگین چرا با روزانه ها کلاستون یکی هستش؟؟ اصلا منطقی نیست 
> دیدگاهتون رو عوض کنید وگرنه زمانه عوض می کنه ممون


نه کسی نمی گه پولدار باشی با هر رتبه ای می تونی پردیس بری! الان رتبه ای که پردیس می خواهد توی خیلی از رشته ها اختلاف چندانی با سراسری نداره! یا کسی که پردیس می ره خیلی از رشته های سراسری شهرستان هم قبول می شه ولی چون می خواد تو شهر خودش یا دانشگاه خوب باشه پردیس رو انتخاب می کنه.
ولی موضوع اینه که چرا به جای افزایش ظرفیت روزانه،افزایش کمک به عدالت آموزشی یا تجهیز دانشگاه های شهرستان هرسال دارن به ظرفیت پردیس اضافه می کنن؟مشکل ما با دانشجوهای پردیس نیست با سیاستیه که پردیس در پیش گرفته و احتمالا کم کم می خوان ظرفیت روزانه های خوب رو به هزار و زیر هزار برسونن و ظرفیت پردیس رو چندده هزار....

----------


## _AHMADreza_

شهریش ترمی بیشتر از 8 در میاد ابله چجوری حساب کردی ترمی 4 تومن میشه ؟ : |

----------


## Mahdyeh.

سلام خوبی ببخشید میخواستم ازت بپرسم چیشد رفتی پردیس چون منم یه مشکل مشابه تو دارم

----------

